# Top 20 craft beers



## spog (22/11/14)

In today's Weekend Australian the magazine has a list of the top 20 craft beers with a blurb for each of them,compiled by Peter Lalor.


----------



## donmateo (22/11/14)

Good on Moon dog for getting two gurnsies there...Who would have thought such an off beat brewery would have had such an effect. I haven't tried any Hopdog yet, but will be looking out for it.


----------



## jlm (22/11/14)

!!!!!!CAUTION-SHAMELESS BREWING DICK SIZE BOASTING AHEAD!!!!!!!

Recipe developed and brewed by myself features there. The fact that owner of brewery has worked with author (who's opinion on cricket I hold in high regard, he is a sports journo after all.....) takes more than a little sheen off being in there. Also 2 moondog beers are in there.......Which makes me think that he's into beers that taste like feet and sick.....Anyway, just in time before my last brew in a couple of weeks and I give it away.


----------



## itmechanic (22/11/14)

jlm said:


> !!!!!!CAUTION-SHAMELESS BREWING DICK SIZE BOASTING AHEAD!!!!!!!
> 
> Recipe developed and brewed by myself features there. The fact that owner of brewery has worked with author (who's opinion on cricket I hold in high regard, he is a sports journo after all.....) takes more than a little sheen off being in there. Also 2 moondog beers are in there.......Which makes me think that he's into beers that taste like feet and sick.....Anyway, just in time before my last brew in a couple of weeks and I give it away.


Well done mate.


----------



## Westo (22/11/14)

havent read the article....moondog lager was a good drop i was suprised how good it was, it even had the old man (who is a massive MEGA-SWILL...aka tasteless shit ...aka typical aussie pub beer drinker) telling me i should try it.... i havent had there IPA but keen to track it down.

Anyway did SN Torpedo or SN Rye IPA make the list ? if torpedo was not #1 then the author of the list needs a lesson on beer!!!
LOL also come to think of it does SN still class as craft??


----------



## StalkingWilbur (23/11/14)

Moon Dog are one of my favorite breweries. Might have a jumping the shark after the beer I'm on now actually.


----------



## peas_and_corn (23/11/14)

Westo said:


> havent read the article....moondog lager was a good drop i was suprised how good it was, it even had the old man (who is a massive MEGA-SWILL...aka tasteless shit ...aka typical aussie pub beer drinker) telling me i should try it.... i havent had there IPA but keen to track it down.
> 
> Anyway did SN Torpedo or SN Rye IPA make the list ? if torpedo was not #1 then the author of the list needs a lesson on beer!!!
> LOL also come to think of it does SN still class as craft??


The best sierra nevada beer is the celebration. The torpedo is all right but over sold


----------



## StalkingWilbur (23/11/14)

Torpedo is fantastic but I've had many better DIPA's. Liberty - Citra, Stone - Ruination, Stone - Ruinten, Evil Twin - Molotov Cocktail... I could keep going.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (23/11/14)

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/executive-living/food-drink/australias-best-beers-peter-lalors-top-20/story-e6frg8jo-1227129870464

Australian craft beers,


----------



## kalbarluke (23/11/14)

I think this reviewer needs to try more craft beer.


----------



## Mardoo (23/11/14)

Damn, doesn't it just figure that sports journos are writing the beer reviews.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (23/11/14)

And that perverse sexual amalgam is amazing. Obviously I don't agree with a lot of this, but it's awesome to see a wild beer like that make a fairly mainstream list.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (23/11/14)

I couldn't agree more with the basis of this comment , not so much about this beer but about the craft beer scene in general.

The prize fighters of the craft beer world are comfortable with anything ale, but pale at the thought of lagers. Dudes with beards and flat caps miss the subtleties of the style, the nuances that don’t punch you with a fist full of hops. This pils from Gippsland is made in classic style with peppery Saaz hops and full malts.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (23/11/14)

That seems to be the prevailing sentiment amongst the "old guard" of the craft beer world, Nev.

I find the comments strange coming from this section of the market, the "anti-IPA/barrel aged/wild beers" people, considering nearly all people I know that love these beers, love a good lager also.


----------



## zeggie (23/11/14)

This article just looks like an ad for dan murphys...need to get the reviewer down to Purvis or Carwyn cellars...


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (23/11/14)

StalkingWilbur said:


> That seems to be the prevailing sentiment amongst the "old guard" of the craft beer world, Nev.
> 
> I find the comments strange coming from this section of the market, the "anti-IPA/barrel aged/wild beers" people, considering nearly all people I know that love these beers, love a good lager also.


I think what really is the point is that most new world drinkers dont consider the less hopped beers as craft beer, merely just as left over styles from the pre excessively hopped era.
As you know I enjoy many styles of beer but it takes a more sophisticated pallet to appreciate less punch you in the face beers.To me its all about drinkabilty and thats how I judge a beer.
Oh and I hate flat hats :lol:


----------



## StalkingWilbur (23/11/14)

I think we all hate hipsters and that's what counts. 

I think the push from newer craft beer drinkers towards the more extreme styles is a natural rejection of the tasteless macro lagers they've "grown up" on. They seek beers with real flavor which often sees them liking a good punch in the face from their beer.

What I don't understand is that people put these beers down as if they're inferior in some way. Finding the balance in a sour or a barrel aged stout to make a world class beer is just as hard. I've certainly had many that were enjoyable, but not at that top level.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (23/11/14)

I don't get the sophisticated pallet part either. That's like saying you need a more sophisticated pallet to enjoy tomato sauce than you do a red wine jus. 

You better pucker up those taste buds, I have a coconut and golden syrup barley wine that I'm saving for you!


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (23/11/14)

StalkingWilbur said:


> I don't get the sophisticated pallet part either. That's like saying you need a more sophisticated pallet to enjoy tomato sauce than you do a red wine jus.
> 
> You better pucker up those taste buds, I have a coconut and golden syrup barley wine that I'm saving for you!


I will drink that barley wine and raise you a Caos !Its been waiting since September .

After the Equilibrista, our beer inspired by the Champagne world, here it is a new experiment on the “wine meets beer” theme. This time, though, we tipped the scales in favour of beer, adding to the Duchessa wort only a 25% of wine must: in this case we used Malvasia (coming from our friends of Tenuta di Bibbiano, as usual), a white, aromatic grape variety which gives the beer a gentle and nice sharpness and an inusual, fruity nose. The beer is bottle-fermentd using Champagne-yeasts, and it has a quite intense “perlage” (bubbles) that makes it perfect as an aperitif or even for the whole meal. The “chaotic” label was designed by Valentina De Luca, an Art student at the Istituto d’Istruzione Superiore Antonio Cederna of Velletri (Rome), who won our contest “Etichette Bizzarre”.


----------

